# 12,000 mile quick trip..



## caravanman (Oct 19, 2007)

I have posted some pics of my trip here: 99 PICS OF MY RECENT TRIP CLICK HERE..


----------



## FLtoNC (Oct 20, 2007)

Loved the pictures. It looked like you had a great trip. Hope you had a wonderful

experience. Being from the east coast... I haven't traveled much out west. I envy you.

FLtoNC


----------



## MrFSS (Oct 20, 2007)

How do you get the pictures from outside the door windows when it is against the rules to open those windows when the train is moving???


----------



## caravanman (Oct 24, 2007)

You have to be nice to the staff.

Ed B)


----------

